# Dust Deputy Utility Cart



## tchara (Aug 1, 2015)

I've been trying to get a better hold on dust collection, so I ordered the Dust Deputy deluxe online. I originally was going to attach it to the shop vac, as it suppose to be, but after watching some videos on line, and weighing my options, I decided on a vertical cart to save floor space, and store all the attachments at one station. Here is my build.

The only negative I have with it....so far, is the switch is inconvenient to reach. I'm going to put a separate switch on the side to power the vac.

Any comments or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Barong02 (Feb 26, 2015)

Well that's pretty genius. I'm adding this to my list of to do's because I run into the same issues with my dust deputy.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Good looking setup there. I hope you like your DD better than I did. It didn't work very well with my Ridgid shopvac. Apparently it had enough power that the material didn't drop out, but rather was sucked back up the tube.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice! :smile: I considered that design when I decided to go vertical however as you mentioned it was a pain bending over to reach the switch on my horizontal design so I decided to put the motor on top (yeah I got a little carried away!)


----------



## tchara (Aug 1, 2015)

Burb said:


> Good looking setup there. I hope you like your DD better than I did. It didn't work very well with my Ridgid shopvac. Apparently it had enough power that the material didn't drop out, but rather was sucked back up the tube.


I watched and read a bunch of reviews online before purchasing it, and your the first one that seems dissatisfied with it. 

I'll use it for awhile and perhaps do my own review of it at a future date.

I'll post a video of it, when I get it uploaded to you tube,


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you have any problems with it tipping over. I have a whole house vac in my shop. I just have a barrel with two hoses to roll around.


----------



## tchara (Aug 1, 2015)

I haven't had a lot of opportunity to roll it around, but so far seems pretty stable. The heavier portion is on the bottom,so don't think it will be a problem. I have my machines arranged to where I shouldn't have to move it very much. If it does become a problem, I can extend the bottom base a couple inches without takng it apart.


----------



## tchara (Aug 1, 2015)

*Dust Deputy Cart Build Video*

If any ones interested, here's the videos on my build.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRe6WavPFDc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcWiw6g6lLw


----------



## davemd1820 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jermelgerj said:


> I put a larger collection container on bottom as the 5 gallon bucket filled up too fast. Planers take off a lot of material. Vacuum on top since I did not want to lift off the collection container every time, only need to pull it out to empty it.


Dude, the thread is 3 years old.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jereme, please be nice, to get upset over a little something like this might make you have a heart attack when something big comes along.


----------



## davemd1820 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jermilgerj-

Please accept my apologies & please consider staying in the forum. 

And following your advice, I now ask that this thread be closed.


----------

